# Aion FX Cerulean



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 24, 2022)

Built a Aion FX Cerulean pedal. It's a phantastic sounding JHS Morning Glory Blues Breaker Pedal with some mods. Love it.


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

I can never decide whether to compliment your build, creativity, photography, or collection of Marshall.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 25, 2022)

I like that the only cerulean colour in the build is hidden inside — a bold move sure to leave a few people scratching their heads in wonder at the name with nary a skiff of namesake in sight.

Really fantastic artwork on the pedal, extra points for extending the design down the sides, too.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I like that the only cerulean colour in the build is hidden inside — a bold move sure to leave a few people scratching their heads in wonder at the name with nary a skiff of namesake in sight.
> 
> Really fantastic artwork on the pedal, extra points for extending the design down the sides, too.


Thanks a lot....


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2022)

Another Superb Build!!!


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 25, 2022)

Fantastic build! You are champion of the craft sir! You have your own unique style for sure. How you mount your diodes are a little different but I dig it.


----------



## szukalski (Feb 25, 2022)

Love it! Great work


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 25, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> Fantastic build! You are champion of the craft sir! You have your own unique style for sure. How you mount your diodes are a little different but I dig it.


Thanks for your kind words. I socket the diodes to change them quickly.


----------



## cdwillis (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow! I love the art and how clean everything is. Great job.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey @Manuel Ammon I just also built the Cerulean and have a question for you. (I'm very new to the DIY pedal world).
In the Hard clip Position II mode (toggle switch down) I'm getting weird drop outs with the signal. Like I'll play a note, and the note is normal, but then attenuates quickly. I originally thought it might be a bad diode so I swapped out D8 through D13. (I actually socketed these to try some different diodes.I have some 1S1588's in there right now) But still getting the effect. Now I'm wondering if maybe I have a bad toggle switch or whether this is an intended effect of the hard clipping mode. This only happens with single notes and more noticeable in the upper registers.  I admittedly know very little about the Bluesbreaker in general and what it's supposed to sound like. (I've also built a Paragon documented in a different thread here). Also, gorgeous artwork! I can't even wrap my brain around how some of you guys are doing enclosure art!

Thanks!


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Mar 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hey @Manuel Ammon I just also built the Cerulean and have a question for you. (I'm very new to the DIY pedal world).
> In the Hard clip Position II mode (toggle switch down) I'm getting weird drop outs with the signal. Like I'll play a note, and the note is normal, but then attenuates quickly. I originally thought it might be a bad diode so I swapped out D8 through D13. (I actually socketed these to try some different diodes.I have some 1S1588's in there right now) But still getting the effect. Now I'm wondering if maybe I have a bad toggle switch or whether this is an intended effect of the hard clipping mode. This only happens with single notes and more noticeable in the upper registers.  I admittedly know very little about the Bluesbreaker in general and what it's supposed to sound like. (I've also built a Paragon documented in a different thread here). Also, gorgeous artwork! I can't even wrap my brain around how some of you guys are doing enclosure art!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Michael, 
Didn't noticed any drop outs tone wise at my Cerulean. I built the JHS version with extra gain stage. Hard/soft clip switches don't effect the tone that much that I thought. I like it in middle position "off" the best. At higher gain settings, there is a nice compression and sag and light fuzzy sounds which is normal for Blues Breaker style pedals. Maybe a component of your pedal is not perfect working. Check all solder points and cable again.
Thanks for your kind words to my artwork. I live to design pedals....


----------



## JustGlyphs (Mar 4, 2022)

Gorgeous art deco design. One of my favorite pedal designs I've seen yet, DIY or professional. How did you do the art? UV printing?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Mar 5, 2022)

JustGlyphs said:


> Gorgeous art deco design. One of my favorite pedal designs I've seen yet, DIY or professional. How did you do the art? UV printing?


Thanks for your kind words. I do all my designs by myself and I am not a professional designer. I use transparent, self-adhesive stickers printed on a Canon TS 8150 inkjet printer. Very simply. In this case black printed on a  sparkle gold enclosures. 


JustGlyphs said:


> Gorgeous art deco design. One of my favorite pedal designs I've seen yet, DIY or professional. How did you do the art? UV printing?


----------



## sixxtus (Mar 8, 2022)

Awesome looking pedal ! Congrats !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 10, 2022)

Beautiful inside & out.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Mar 10, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful inside & out.


Thanks Chuck


----------

